

Amazon's Delivery Lockers Booted From Staples, RadioShack - dsr12
http://www.wired.com/business/2013/09/stores-boot-amazon-lockers/

======
mullr
Clearly this is not surprising.

Amazon has an interesting problem - they exist as an alternative to real-
estate heavy consumer goods businesses, and yet they now find they need real-
estate. They new a partner with stores in many locations, but whose business
won't be cannibalized by amazon itself.

They need McDonalds.

It would be very good for A fast food restaurant to have an Amazon locker, I
think. Both draw heavily on those who are too busy working during the day and
just want to grab something on the way home.

